# Newest tool



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Very very nice "tool".


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

nice AR.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, congrats.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice fr3d!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice tool Fr3d...I was almost afraid to look :teeth:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Purdy!!


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

lmao i just got the same upper in at my house lol. nice buy right there


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Another evil black one, I like that, everyone should have one if not two of them.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Fred, looks like you did some shopping at PSA and it looks great. I have a couple PSA gift card and am pondering what exactly to buy.

Is that a standard PSA LPK with their adjustable stock and if so do you like it? I'm torn between that or paying extra for a Magpul, I'd like to cut some cost if possible since the gift cards won't even come close to covering the overall purchase, does give me an excuse to buy another rifle however.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Fred.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I just bought standard parts that they had available.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Fred,nice rifle
You know me,I love evil black rifles
And any thing else the gooberment doesnt want us to have


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

So jealous!


----------

